# Samsung CL21B501HL KSCB 21BH0



## celtronics2011 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola amigos buenas noches 
espero me den una manito con este televisor , tengo este tv samsung CL21B501HL   KSCB 21BH0  que al conectarlo ala red 220ac  el led de standby enciende,  al darle power el led enpieza a parpadear sin llegar a encender
serian tan amable de ayudarme con su diagrama y posibles causas a este problema
gracias

nota chassis: AA41-01324B    S1X0  KSCB  COLD


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Desde el siguiente enlace puedes descargar el service manual, con todos los diagramas colega

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-startdown/19415/

Al menos en eso te puede ayudar, luego tendras que esperar la respuesta de los maeses del foro 
Ya fue chequeado, rondara los 30 mb el pdf, pero esta completo, esta pesado para subirlo, así que en pedazos y sin clave.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 2, 2016)

hola buenos dias talvez no me haya expresado bien mil disculpas.
tengo este tv samsung CL21B501HL  chassis KSCB 21BH0 que al conectarlo ala
red 220ac el led verde de standby enciende , al presionar power el led verde empieza a
 parpadear 5 veces luego queda apagado por completo sin llegar a encender el televisor,vuelvo a presionar power 
el led verde se queda encendido.
serian tan amable de ayudarme con su posibles causas a este problema no se por donde empezar
mil gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

Primero fijate en el manual que gentilmente te proporcionaron , que significa que el led parpadee 5 veces ¿ No te parece ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 5, 2016)

LA78045  VERTICAL
H: TT2206 
STR-W6753


CHOPER
P10: D811 125V
P13  D813 7.92V
P14: D807  4.6V
P18  D809  11.25V
encontrado DZ805: ALTERADO KIA431lo cual he  reemplazado pero sin nigun cambio alguno
que podria ser  una ayuda  alguna pista o idea...
saludos


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes me llego otro tv samsung CL21B501HL KSCB 21BH0 con un problema similar que al conectarlo ala red 220ac el led verde de standby enciende, al presionar power el led verde empieza a
parpadear 5 veces luego queda apagado por completo sin llegar a encender el televisor,vuelvo a presionar power el led verde se queda encendido.
lo desarmo y tengo estos voltajes
118v, 7.9v , 4.9v , 10.39v
serian tan amable de ayudarme con posibles causas a este problema,una pista un camino,una idea.
estoy perdido no se que hacer
el transistor horizontal esta bien

Se ha reemplazado los filtros 160x47 160x100 kia431 por tl431 y el regulador de la fuente str-w6753
sin nigun cambio alguno.
con el led verde en off se tomo lectura en la línea de +B y el voltaje varia de 141 v a 121v se oye un ruido en el flyback  : remplazo fly back JF0501-32863


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 3, 2019)

solucion r414 abierta +16 voltios salida del flyback
stamby led verde on ,power 5 parpadeos la pantalla prende ok


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hola buenos dias me llego otro shasis igual .
chasis KSCB ,led de stanbye  encendido.
le doy power el led parpadea sin llegar a encender,le quito el ic vertical y aparece una raya  con audio por 12 segundo luego se reinicia.
ya le he puesto varios verticales sin solucion alguna.
alguna  solucion.


----------

